# Inner fender splash shields



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I want to replace my missing inner fender splash shields on my '66, but have no idea how to fasten anything to the fender (no mega stapler in my tools!). 

Any input on the best shields to buy and how to instal them? Very hard to find any info on this with pics specific to the 66

Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

All the shields I'm aware of are mostly thick rectangular swatches of rubber, some with embedded cord (like a tire). The factory staples were pretty heavy, as you know. You can 'reproduce' them by making your own out of short pieces of wire, using an awl or something similarly pointed to poke holes into the rubber, and bending the wire by hand.

Bear


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Bear.
So is the idea to cut out the factory staples and reuse the same holes with some sort of fastener or wire that fits through? do the repop rubber shields have holes in them already for the staples?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Like these, for example?





1964-72 GTO Upper Inner Fender Splash Seal Pair 1964 1967...


YEARONE Classic Car Parts for American Muscle Cars | Barracuda Cuda Challenger Charger Chevelle Road Runner Camaro Super Bee Dart Duster Valiant Firebird GTO Cutlass 442 Mustang Nova GM Truck Skylark GS Monte Carlo El Camino Mopar Chevy




www.yearone.com


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, you will need to remove the old factory staples and if possible use the old rubber shield as a template for the new staple holes.
If you don't have any of the old rubber left then after removing the factory staples I always pin the new shield in place and use a small drill bit to make new holes.

The real PITA part is getting the Repro staples into the factory holes
while holding something against them and then folding the ends over on the engine bayside.
This is where assistance comes in. It's a slow process but can be done.

With the tires off I had an assistant hold a 2" wooden block up against the staples while I used a smaller one to gently fold the staples over.
Then a few taps with a small hammer to tighten them down. They have help up nicely over the years.








the factory holes


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

exactly what i needed to see GTOJUNIOR, thanks! It does sound like a PITA

Do the flappy extensions on the ends of the rubber point toward the radiator or firewall? I don't have the old ones to show me.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> View attachment 138804


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

ylwgto said:


> Thanks, Bear.
> So is the idea to cut out the factory staples and reuse the same holes with some sort of fastener or wire that fits through? do the repop rubber shields have holes in them already for the staples?


NO they don't. Putting new ones on to replacement fender wells (are not drilled, if you have originals these should have the old holes) was a 2-man job. The first couple looked kinda bad until got a technique figured out. 

My sequence was duct taping in place, drilling small holes, fitting the "staple" and bending over the legs of the staple to secure it. 16 holes, 4 staples per side. 

I made a tool by notching a wide/flat blade screwdriver then cover the tip with duct tape to prevent scratching the fender well that I could use to get the leg of the staple to bend. Finished the bend with a ball-peen hammer while holding the other leg so it would bend straight. You need someone inside the wheel well to press and hold the rubber and staple tightly.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

My wording may be misleading. 
I use a very small drill bit to punch through the factory/existing holes not to make new holes.
Otherwise, everything I mentioned was just echoed.
Cheers


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Yes, you will need to remove the old factory staples and if possible use the old rubber shield as a template for the new staple holes.
> If you don't have any of the old rubber left then after removing the factory staples I always pin the new shield in place and use a small drill bit to make new holes.
> 
> The real PITA part is getting the Repro staples into the factory holes
> ...


X 2! And I used the same small drill bit to drill out the factory holes in the metal. I made a special tool to bend the ends over.


----------



## Carl DeYenno (Mar 24, 2017)

ylwgto said:


> I want to replace my missing inner fender splash shields on my '66, but have no idea how to fasten anything to the fender (no mega stapler in my tools!).
> 
> Any input on the best shields to buy and how to instal them? Very hard to find any info on this with pics specific to the 66
> 
> Thanks.


For my 65 I made nice stainless staples from wire I got from Eastwood Co. You need to have a buddy hold the rubber shield in place while you run a small dia drill bit through existing staple holes and shield material.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Carl DeYenno said:


> For my 65 I made nice stainless staples from wire I got from Eastwood Co. You need to have a buddy hold the rubber shield in place while you run a small dia drill bit through existing staple holes and shield material.



great tips. thanks all!


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

I used the repops from Ames ad well as their staples. It was a bitch as I was alone, I tended to do most of the work on my car late at night as I don’t sleep much so I really couldn’t call anyone to help me. I took a couple of big magnets that you usually find in the pan of an automatic transmission and positioned them on the inner fender and held them in place with the magnets. Then I used a small drill bit and drilled them using the holes in the inner fender as a guide. Still had to reach around and hold it with my hand (trying not to drill thru my hand) 
not saying this is how it’s supposed to be done but I had the same problem as you on trying to find info and this is what I came up with for an idea, and I’m really satisfied with the way they came out.


----------

